# [problema] problemas al compilar raptor-2.0.4 (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

bueno, hace rato de esto ya, pero veo que no se soluciona desde portage.

paso algun dato:

pelo-pc pelo # emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r2-pelo-x64 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2-pelo-x64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_930_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3
> ...

 

build.log. solo las ultimas lineas *Quote:*   

> #       source='../librdfa/triple.c' object='triple.lo' libtool=yes 
> 
> /bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.   -DLIBRDFA_IN_RAPTOR -I../librdfa -DRAPTOR_INTERNAL=1    -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe -c -o triple.lo `test -f '../librdfa/triple.c' || echo './'`../librdfa/triple.c
> 
> libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -DLIBRDFA_IN_RAPTOR -I../librdfa -DRAPTOR_INTERNAL=1 -march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe -c ../librdfa/rdfa_utils.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/rdfa_utils.o
> ...

 

no se si hace falta algo mas...

graciela

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, activando xml como flag se compilo...

como no compilo ninguna dependencia nueva, me da igual, asi que dejo el tema solucionado

----------

